# Susie's Mom



## Susie's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello all.  This is my first time in this--or any--writer's forum, so please be patient with my ignorance of how things work.

I am a writer of adventure fiction and have completed nine books to date.  I am not published yet (I'm sure it's because of that point-of-view thing!) but am finally receiving requests for more of my work.

I live in an isolated area where there is very little in the way of writer support and would like to hear from anyone sharing my genre.  (Adventure/romance)

Susie's Mom


----------



## Hawke (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello and welcome, Susie's Mom. Glad you found us. I'm sure you'll meet many Adventure/romance writers here. Enjoy!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello there and let me welcome you to Writing Forums, Susie's Mom. I hope you will enjoy being here with so many like-minded writers! 

~ Shinn


----------



## Baron (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome Hawke, Shinn, and Baron.  As soon as I figure out how to work this thing, I'm sure I'll enjoy "talking" with all of you.  I am in the outlining stages of a book that centers around Vietnam vets.  Any of you out there?

Susie's Mom


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.  I hope this gets to you as I'm not sure how this thing works.  

Susie's Mom


----------



## Hawke (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a vet myself, but if you have any questions about the forum or need help, please don't hesitate to PM (private mail) me.


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 12, 2007)

Hawke,
So sorry my replies are taking so long.  I'm fumbling here.  I looked at your prairie dog recommendation.  It was hilarious!  Reminded me of us when a car comes up our road (a very rare occurance).  What is your genre?
Susie's Mom


----------



## Hawke (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long as well! No worry about fumbling, dear—we all did it when we first got here. Prairie dog, huh? hmm. Are you sure that was me? I mean, I say a lot, but I don't remember that one. *grins*

Mine? Fiction, Horror, and am dabbling in Historical and Historical romance. You name it and I'll read it.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi there, Susie's Mom, and welcome! I write more or less the same genre: books full of adventure, suspense and of course, romance! If you want to chat about it, you can always contact me.


Nickie


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Nickie,
     Hi, and thanks for the welcome.  Wonderful to hear from someone who writes in my genre.  I haven't been to your website yet, but will check it out soon.  I'd love to chat about work.  My major work, to date, is a trilogy that centers around the issue of child abuse.  Now, I am hoping to depart from that area temporarily, and write about Vietnam veterans (Navy) and the deep levels of loyalty they hold for the ships that they served on.
     I am online off and on most days and am a hopeless night owl.
Susie's Mom


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Hawke said:


> Sorry for taking so long as well! No worry about fumbling, dear—we all did it when we first got here. Prairie dog, huh? hmm. Are you sure that was me? I mean, I say a lot, but I don't remember that one. *grins*
> 
> Mine? Fiction, Horror, and am dabbling in Historical and Historical romance. You name it and I'll read it.


Hawke,
     Dean Koontz once said that it is the gentlest among us who write the most terrifying stories.  I have never tried horror myself, but have always enjoyed reading it--particularly Koontz.  His 'Lightning' and 'Twilight Eyes' are masterpieces of the genre (in my opinion, of course).
     My daughter is working on a historical novel set during the Civil War and is wading through the mountains of information available.
Susie's Mom


----------



## Hawke (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah, isn't research grand? Gotta love it (or no one would write anything historical). 

I love Koontz by the way, among many others.


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 13, 2007)

Back online after helping my daughter wash our Great Dane.  

I had something of a problem with the workshop that I chose to post on.  I typed in the first chapter of a novel for review, and when I clicked on post, it simply disappeared.  Does that happen, or did I simply lose track of it?  I've checked in several places and have found no sign of it.

Susie's Mom


----------



## NiinaC (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, Susie's Mom

I'm into Adventure/Romance too. Also new here.


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 14, 2007)

NiinaC,

Nice to meet a fellow adventurer.  Is your story about the end of time?  I love that subject.

Susie's Mom


----------



## Shinn (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey there Susie's Mom. 

So, is the book about Vietnam veterans fictional or is it based in real life?


----------



## NiinaC (Sep 15, 2007)

Susie's Mom said:


> NiinaC,
> 
> Nice to meet a fellow adventurer. Is your story about the end of time? I love that subject.
> 
> Susie's Mom


 
Hey, *Susie's Mom*!

Oh Adventure is my middle name, I'm still amazed I'm as calm as I am on ordinary weekdays. 

Yeah, my story "The End" starts out very fast pace, and things like espionage and possession happens, but ultimately as bad as it gets in the and people think humanity might stop to exist it's all just a part of a bigger plan. 
(I'm really proud of the ending I figured out for it. Until page 74 it didn't even have a name, now it's clear is has to be called "The End".)


----------



## Susie's Mom (Sep 16, 2007)

Shinn,

Sorry for the delay, our library had a Festival of Books and I've been gone for that.

No, my Vietnam vet story won't be factual.  I don't think I'd take on something like that without having been there.  I was only able to witness that war from my living room.

Susie's Mom


----------

